# Butler Pa Swap Meet is January 20th



## oldwhizzer (Dec 14, 2012)

Just talked to Jeff Rapp and The Butler Meet is Jan 20th


----------



## vontrike (Dec 14, 2012)

Only an hour from me, and Jeff is a great guy. I love this show and always set up with my friend Mike. I go home happy with a pocket of cash and some cool parts. Usually,, my wife sends Christmas cookies for me to give out. Can't wait !


----------



## dogdart (Dec 14, 2012)

Can't wait


----------



## spook1s (Dec 15, 2012)

You guys got anymore info on this meet?

Location? price? indoor/outdoor? etc...


----------



## oldwhizzer (Dec 15, 2012)

*butler*

Days Inn Butler Pa. Indoor Show. Will give special rate if you book early. Good Show to break up the Winter..


----------



## bike (Dec 15, 2012)

*Always*



vontrike said:


> only an hour from me, and jeff is a great guy. I love this show and always set up with my friend mike. I go home happy with a pocket of cash and some cool parts. Usually,, my wife sends christmas cookies for me to give out. Can't wait !




great cookies!!!


----------



## vontrike (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks,,She is making some cookies just for the show this year.


----------



## kos22us (Dec 16, 2012)

going to be a bit of a hoof for me coming from the state college, pa area but still going to attend, bringing my better half with me, she really enjoyed trexlertown this year so figured we'd head west & see what the butler show is all about


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been meaning to get up to this over the last couple years and this might just be the year!


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 17, 2012)

*oops*

never mind. my bad.


----------



## npence (Dec 17, 2012)

That looks like a flyer for last year meet. Jan. 22 is a Tuesday this January. The 20th is a Sunday.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

*Going to butler pa.*

Thinking about going to butler the end of jan.For me its a 840 mile round trip plus about $60.00 in tolls.From what i heard this is a indoor show.Can anyone give me a rough guess on the vender count.I have to decide if a 7 hour ride one way is worth it.If there are only 5 to 10 vendors i dont feel it is worth the time.Then i have to hope there are balloon tire vendors.


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 29, 2012)

*I only go for the cookies!*

The show has about 20-25 vendors, and usually it is mostly Balloon tire stuff. All indoors at the Days Inn. This was the show where the Dayton-Huffman Death Bike Twin Flex showed up years ago. Don't know if your trip would be worth it from Jersey, but it is a nice show to break up the winter months.

And Vontrike's wife makes great cookies, so you have that too lol


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

rfeagleye said:


> The show has about 20-25 vendors, and usually it is mostly Balloon tire stuff. All indoors at the Days Inn. This was the show where the Dayton-Huffman Death Bike Twin Flex showed up years ago. Don't know if your trip would be worth it from Jersey, but it is a nice show to break up the winter months.
> 
> And Vontrike's wife makes great cookies, so you have that too lol




Thanks rfeagleye
  o.k. now all i have to worry about is snow and bad weather  on that end of the pa. turnpike that time of the year.


----------



## Davy Sprockett (Jan 3, 2013)

*Butler Pa. Swap Meet*

It's a nice small show...winter's here - a good excuse to get out and look at some stuff and talk to bike people. I know my wifes excited...not to go but to get me out of the house for a day!


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jan 14, 2013)

*Butler*

BTTT. Loading Up and getting ready!


----------



## bikeville (Jan 18, 2013)

*this weekend@!*





(yes, I made a modification of last year's flyer to change the date current)
this swap is this weekend, and it makes for a nice weekend, as it is in a hotel, and there is a bar attached, and a pool. and restaurant.


----------



## spook1s (Jan 21, 2013)

Well???  How was it?  Unfortunately I couldn't make it to the show. I really wanted too!  Anybody take any pics of the action? Anybody get any new toys?


----------



## bike (Jan 21, 2013)

*Come on folks*



spook1s said:


> Well???  How was it?  Unfortunately I couldn't make it to the show. I really wanted too!  Anybody take any pics of the action? Anybody get any new toys?




we need a fix!!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 22, 2013)

*Was butler a flop*



bike said:


> we need a fix!!!




Why do i get the feeling that butler was a flop,No one took pictures or got any good deals.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 23, 2013)

I made the 6 hour drive, this was my first time at Butler, my excuse for going was I delivered a bike for a friend. Wasnt a very big meet and I was told it was  a lot smaller than usual, so it figures my first time it would not be well attended! haha....I picked up a few items tho and that will pay for the trip...........still was a great time!, lottsa bike friends to hang out with and tell stories........and sometimes thats the most fun


----------



## bikeville (Jan 24, 2013)

*pictures of swap*

there is pictures on my blog of some of the cool things I liked, but I can never post a link, it says my post needs to be approved my moderators and it is then never approved????

so click on my name and "visit my homepage", pictures are there


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 24, 2013)

*Pictures*

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## bikeville (Jan 26, 2013)

*ok*

I can finally post pictures and links--

2013 Butler, PA swap meet-
http://bikeville.blogspot.com/2013/01/butler-swap-meet-pictures.html


----------

